

Ask HN: Do you know any communities or blogs focused on B2B/Enterprise startups? - dennybritz

Most of the news I see are about consumer startups, but recently I&#x27;ve become more interested in enterprise startups. Are there any communities that are focused on enterprise&#x2F;B2B?<p>Note: I&#x27;m using enterprise as a catchall term to refer to startups that sell to businesses, not restricted to huge companies.
======
bizbuzz
I have recently started working on such a blog. Plan to post about important
news and reviews on B2B products and services :
[http://www.bizappsbuzz.com](http://www.bizappsbuzz.com)

Kindly let me know your suggestions how I can make this interesting enough, to
make you want to subscribe the blog.

------
bernatfp
I've been recommended David Skok's blog [1] a few times which is exactly
focused on SaaS. Haven't had the chance to go through it yet, so I can't
personally recommend.

[1] [http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/](http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/)

